# Forge World Avatar WIP - I finally plucked up the courage to paint it!



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here we go! This is the start I will update as I go. Let me tell you how absolutely stunning the detail is on the mini. This has to be a FW classic. It has taken me a year to pluck up the courage to paint it! I hope I do it justice!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Man good luck, I cannot wait to see the finished product.
I'm trying to pluck up the courage to buy one, but havn't yet purely because I know it will stand there built for months mocking me with its ridiculous detail.

yeah...


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Make constant updates! Every paint you shake, every layer you make!

Trust yourself, and it willl look great!


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

All the best, mate. I am looking forward to seeing you bring this beauty to life. :so_happy:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Just trust yourself and take your time. This is a great model but seeing it painted will make it look better. Unfortunately this things don't paint themselves so its up to you.

I look forward to the next update.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck.
As long as you don't get yourself all worked up about it you will be fine. k:
Just try to remember to enjoy yourself :grin:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

why so scared? it should be fun to paint not scary. jump right in!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey, I would be hesitant to paint such a beautiful model as well. Not that I wouldn't do it of course....


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I could never paint such a beauty.. and I used to play Eldar!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate to paint it, I hate seeing plastic everywhere especialy if its an entire army.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Two words: "Awesome" and "Possum"

Only one applies, I'll let you choose.

Show us updates.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Two words: "Awesome" and "Possum"
> 
> Only one applies, I'll let you choose.
> 
> Show us updates.


that looks nothing like a posom!! :laugh:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, cheers guy's. I just had a small bowt of illness just after I posted this so I am a bit behind!

I have primered and its ready to start now! I aiming to have it finished next week so be ready for pic frenzy!

uke::angry::crazy::mrgreen:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i would love to have one of these. they are probably one of the best bargines FW has ever done: £48 for 4 1/2" of sher Avataryness and awsome modeling. I hope you do it justice cant wait to see the finished one.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Update:

Things moving in the right direction now. Still working on this leg, but I'm getting that glow feeling now! When I get this all over the mini, it is going to be an awesome sight on the field (I still need to tidy some areas)











Well more updates:

I need to blend into the black areas, then its time to move on to another area... Time for tea and to take the dog out back later...


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Wow yeah. Already looks fantastic. I'm also in awe at how fast you can paint the blighter and how good it does look. kudos.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Looking good, keep it up that is going to be an amazing centr piece.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks! I'm starting to enjoy it now!



















Starting to take shape now


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Reminds me of the Balrog, sorta....looking great! 

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far, keep it up.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

yeah, nice lava.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

As Dr. Evil would say "Liquid hot magma"


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats looking Very good!

Are you going to keep with the chard look of the parts between the Magma? or brighten them up once the under layer is done?


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys




> Are you going to keep with the chard look of the parts between the Magma? or brighten them up once the under layer is done?


Just working on the abdimon now, yeah basically that area and the heart area are going to be the brightest area. So I'm upping the white magma, reducing the black areas to red, and its sending my eyes dulally!!

But the legs are about how I want them.

Pics soon


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Looking good bud keep up the good work, see you did have it in you.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I havent finished yet!! lol

There is a lot to do on it yet, after all this magma work, there is a huge amount of detail work to do. But I guess, when its done its done!

Cheers


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking quite good so far, keep it up!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good so far.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have made the torso really bright. I'll be making the rib cage a touch cooler, but inside between the ribs really bright!


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking Great so far!
ill be watchin this


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Update time. Been going back over what I have done to tidy and enhance the effect


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn looking awsome, all i can say


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Coming on very very nicely, keep it up.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

the torso is awsome +rep on its way


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

on the torso try a wash of grofnone spia


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

It looks really nice so far k:
Are you going to model blood dripping from his right hand? I'm not an Eldar expert, but I thought Kaine was the bloody handed God...didi the fluff change? Anyway, like I said Awesome job!! Keep it up.


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

Khaine is still the Bloody Handed God, but instead of just blood, I would put a (Insert Favoured Enemy) with blood dripping off of it flailing or lying limp in the avatar's hand. Just an idea


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

*borat accent* VERY NICE! I LIKE!makes me wanna buy fw products, though unfortunately there aint a lot of sm special charaters out there


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

You're certainly doing the model justice; good luck to you, and I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

great job your doing good :good:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

that thing looks amazing... great work on it so far... and at this rate you should have that bad boy done and looking insanly great 


now if only i could commandeer some of your painting skills... XD


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

i love the avatar but i find the lava just a bit too yellow and could maybe use a light red wash


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking damn fine so far. This is going to be a nice piece when you are done.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

( yay 100th post! ) give the yellow a nice lthering with the new washes highlight the black and jobs a gooden:victory:


----------



## plaugedpanda (Jul 15, 2008)

looks fantastic man


----------



## Happy-robot (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great man, can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

K, my Avatar is finally done!! This guy almost stole my mojo! He came together in the end I think. My aim was to make this guy look red hot and angry! I think I achieved that, and he will be gracing a gaming table soon!! 


My camera ran out of batt half way through this and I kept forgetting to re-charge it!! So sorry for lack of WIP!! Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

That is bloody brilliant im looking forward to seeing it on sunday!


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, thanks bud! I'm just relieved I have it finished! This was a tough scheme, and although I am pleased, I sort of wish I choose something simpler to do! 

here is a shot I took before I painted it for scale:










Its a big chicken!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that is simply amazing great job


----------

